

Boxopus: download torrents directly to DropBox - kondro
http://www.boxopus.com/

======
kondro
Is it just me or is this entire product and its users fraught with danger?

~~~
tobylane
Legal or data privacy?

~~~
kondro
Both really. The two concepts, in this case, are linked.

